# shortcut symbol



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G2020T @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 8063 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -1984 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 935284 MB, Free - 859680 MB; D: Total - 16622 MB, Free - 2022 MB; F: Total - 152588 MB, Free - 101613 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 2AFB
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled (using Avast antivirus)
It happens to all the icons at the same time that have a shortcut symbol at the bottom left of the icon and it happens randomly but, very, very often. The shortcut symbol on my desktop icons disappears or changes into other symbols like a semi transparent gray X, or the white box has two little figures in it, or a yellow upward facing triangle with an exclamation point in it, or blue downward pointing arrow, or a green circle with a white check mark in it, or one of a few other symbols. I don't know why it happens, what it means, or how to stop it from happening. I've rebuilt the icon cache but, that did nothing. NOBODY has been able to help me.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Can you post a screen shot ?


----------



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

You asked for screen shots. There are several others but, 5 is the allowed limit. 
Here you go:


----------



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Type *msinfo32*

Press Enter.

Select Software Environment > *Startup Programs*.

In the right pane, hit CTRL+A to select All, then hit CTRL+C to copy.

Paste into *Notepad* and attach to your next reply.

Do the same for:

Software Environment > *Running Tasks*


----------



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

CCleaner Monitoring "c:\program files\ccleaner\ccleaner64.exe" /monitor HOME\dan Startup
EPSON Stylus Photo 1400 Series c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\e_iatibua.exe /fu "c:\users\dan\appdata\local\temp\e_s4d1e.tmp" /ef "hkcu" HOME\dan Startup
RTHDVCPL "c:\program files\realtek\audio\hda\ravcpl64.exe" -s Public HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

firefox.exe c:\program files (x86)\mozilla firefox\firefox.exe 5640 8 200 1380 1/16/2015 11:21 AM 35.0.0.5486 330.11 KB (338,032 bytes) 1/9/2015 1:37 PM
plugin-container.exe c:\program files (x86)\mozilla firefox\plugin-container.exe 2988 8 200 1380 1/16/2015 2:42 PM 35.0.0.5486 237.61 KB (243,312 bytes) 1/9/2015 1:38 PM
avastui.exe c:\program files\avast software\avast\avastui.exe 4600 8 200 1380 1/16/2015 9:51 AM 10.0.2208.726 4.98 MB (5,227,112 bytes) 1/8/2015 3:21 PM
ravcpl64.exe c:\program files\realtek\audio\hda\ravcpl64.exe 3340 8 200 1380 1/16/2015 9:51 AM 1.0.0.929 13.04 MB (13,672,152 bytes) 5/29/2014 10:13 AM
livecomm.exe c:\program files\windowsapps\microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_17.5.9600.20689_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\livecomm.exe 4264 8 200 1380 1/16/2015 3:26 PM 17.5.9600.20689 136.50 KB (139,776 bytes) 11/25/2014 11:42 AM
explorer.exe c:\windows\explorer.exe 796 8 200 1380 1/16/2015 9:51 AM 6.3.9600.17284 2.26 MB (2,374,784 bytes) 9/14/2014 11:01 PM
backgroundtaskhost.exe c:\windows\system32\backgroundtaskhost.exe 3900 8 200 1380 1/16/2015 3:23 PM 6.3.9600.16384 10.00 KB (10,240 bytes) 8/22/2013 5:03 AM
igfxem.exe c:\windows\system32\igfxem.exe 4740 8 200 1380 1/16/2015 9:51 AM 6.15.10.3621 489.32 KB (501,064 bytes) 5/27/2014 11:13 AM
igfxhk.exe c:\windows\system32\igfxhk.exe 4780 8 200 1380 1/16/2015 9:51 AM 6.15.10.3621 237.82 KB (243,528 bytes) 5/27/2014 11:13 AM
igfxtray.exe c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe 1320 8 200 1380 1/16/2015 9:51 AM 6.15.10.3621 433.32 KB (443,720 bytes) 5/27/2014 11:13 AM
msinfo32.exe c:\windows\system32\msinfo32.exe 2432 8 200 1380 1/16/2015 3:25 PM 6.3.9600.16384 350.00 KB (358,400 bytes) 8/22/2013 5:40 AM
runtimebroker.exe c:\windows\system32\runtimebroker.exe 5468 8 200 1380 1/16/2015 3:26 PM 6.3.9600.16384 31.82 KB (32,584 bytes) 8/22/2013 4:54 AM
settingsynchost.exe c:\windows\system32\settingsynchost.exe 5588 6 200 1380 1/16/2015 9:52 AM 6.3.9600.17031 632.00 KB (647,168 bytes) 4/10/2014 9:56 AM
skydrive.exe c:\windows\system32\skydrive.exe 4356 8 200 1380 1/16/2015 9:51 AM 6.3.9600.17278 1.07 MB (1,120,768 bytes) 9/20/2014 1:51 PM
taskhostex.exe c:\windows\system32\taskhostex.exe 2032 8 200 1380 1/16/2015 9:51 AM 6.3.9600.17031 78.17 KB (80,048 bytes) 4/10/2014 9:54 AM
thumbnailextractionhost.exe c:\windows\system32\thumbnailextractionhost.exe 2216 8 200 1380 1/16/2015 3:26 PM 6.3.9600.16384 30.00 KB (30,720 bytes) 8/22/2013 6:02 AM
unsecapp.exe c:\windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe 4684 8 200 1380 1/16/2015 9:51 AM 6.3.9600.16384 46.00 KB (47,104 bytes) 8/22/2013 4:51 AM
flashplayerplugin_16_0_0_257.exe c:\windows\syswow64\macromed\flash\flashplayerplugin_16_0_0_257.exe 5504 8 200 1380 1/16/2015 2:42 PM 16.0.0.257 1.79 MB (1,880,752 bytes) 1/15/2015 10:21 PM
flashplayerplugin_16_0_0_257.exe c:\windows\syswow64\macromed\flash\flashplayerplugin_16_0_0_257.exe 5440 8 200 1380 1/16/2015 2:42 PM 16.0.0.257 1.79 MB (1,880,752 bytes) 1/15/2015 10:21 PM
armsvc.exe Not Available 1452 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
audiodg.exe Not Available 5244 8 Not Available Not Available 1/16/2015 2:42 PM Not Available Not Available Not Available
avastsvc.exe Not Available 1156 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
avastvboxsvc.exe Not Available 2628 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:12 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
ccleaner64.exe Not Available 1000 6 Not Available Not Available 1/16/2015 9:52 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
csrss.exe Not Available 492 13 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
csrss.exe Not Available 3660 13 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 10:33 PM Not Available Not Available Not Available
csrss.exe Not Available 5420 13 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 10:33 PM Not Available Not Available Not Available
dashost.exe Not Available 2592 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:12 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
dwm.exe Not Available 5968 13 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 10:33 PM Not Available Not Available Not Available
dwm.exe Not Available 4220 13 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 10:33 PM Not Available Not Available Not Available
heciserver.exe Not Available 1616 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
hpsa_service.exe Not Available 3044 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:14 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
hpsupportsolutionsframeworkservice.exe Not Available 1552 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
igfxcuiservice.exe Not Available 552 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
intelmefwservice.exe Not Available 3484 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:14 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
jhi_service.exe Not Available 4964 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:14 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
lms.exe Not Available 4508 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:14 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
logonui.exe Not Available 3136 13 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 10:33 PM Not Available Not Available Not Available
lsass.exe Not Available 660 9 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
ngservice.exe Not Available 3000 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:12 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
presentationfontcache.exe Not Available 2384 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:12 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
psiservice.exe Not Available 1664 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
searchfilterhost.exe Not Available 5032 4 Not Available Not Available 1/16/2015 3:26 PM Not Available Not Available Not Available
searchindexer.exe Not Available 2420 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:13 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
searchprotocolhost.exe Not Available 4812 4 Not Available Not Available 1/16/2015 3:26 PM Not Available Not Available Not Available
services.exe Not Available 652 9 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
smss.exe Not Available 320 11 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
spoolsv.exe Not Available 1276 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
svchost.exe Not Available 720 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
svchost.exe Not Available 764 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
svchost.exe Not Available 964 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
svchost.exe Not Available 988 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
svchost.exe Not Available 428 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
svchost.exe Not Available 460 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
svchost.exe Not Available 1104 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
svchost.exe Not Available 1308 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
svchost.exe Not Available 1476 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
svchost.exe Not Available 1692 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
svchost.exe Not Available 2932 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:12 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
svchost.exe Not Available 3032 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:12 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
system Not Available 4 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
system idle process Not Available 0 0 Not Available Not Available Not Available Not Available Not Available Not Available
wininit.exe Not Available 564 13 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:11 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
winlogon.exe Not Available 3616 13 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 10:33 PM Not Available Not Available Not Available
winlogon.exe Not Available 6092 13 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 10:33 PM Not Available Not Available Not Available
wmiprvse.exe Not Available 5584 8 Not Available Not Available 1/16/2015 9:51 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available
wmiprvse.exe Not Available 3144 8 Not Available Not Available 1/16/2015 3:14 PM Not Available Not Available Not Available
wudfhost.exe Not Available 2104 8 Not Available Not Available 1/15/2015 9:12 AM Not Available Not Available Not Available


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please download *MiniToolBox* to your desktop and run it.

Select *List Installed Programs* only.

Click *Go*.

A list of your installed programs will open into Notepad. Copy/paste the content into your next reply.


----------



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

thanks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Why did you mark your thread as solved? Did you find a solution?


----------



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

I believe the problem has been solved. It may not have 'really' been solved but, I uninstalled ccleaner, uninstalled Avast and it seems like the problem has been resolved. If the problem comes back I'll open the thread again. Again, thanks for the help I've received on techsupportguy.com. This website is definitely a keeper.


----------



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought what I did had solved the problem but, I was wrong. I just played with my CorelDRAW 9 and when I was done and closed the program all the shortcut symbols were missing. The icons were there but, the shortcut symbols were not. When it happens, a left click on an open desktop area and a tap on F5 gets the shortcut symbol back but,....  my original problem has not been resolved.
MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 30-11-2014
Ran by dan (administrator) on 16-01-2015 at 21:29:51
Running from "C:\Users\dan\Desktop"
Microsoft Windows 8.1 (X64)
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

=========================== Installed Programs ============================
7-Zip 9.22 (x64 edition) (HKLM\...\{23170F69-40C1-2702-0922-000001000000}) (Version: 9.22.00.0 - Igor Pavlov)
Adobe Flash Player 16 NPAPI (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Flash Player NPAPI) (Version: 16.0.0.257 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.10) (HKLM-x32\...\{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AB0000000001}) (Version: 11.0.10 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Shockwave Player 12.1 (HKLM-x32\...\{A04CB48B-B82B-406B-ABAA-209F098F03A4}) (Version: 12.1.5.155 - Adobe Systems, Inc)
Alcor Micro USB Card Reader Driver (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{0DEB2EEB-BE9A-44B1-9D90-183250B61785}) (Version: 20.13.3317.03143 - Alcor Micro Corp.)
Alcor Micro USB Card Reader Driver (x32 Version: 20.13.3317.03143 - Alcor Micro Corp.) Hidden
ArcSoft PhotoStudio 5.5 (HKLM-x32\...\{85309D89-7BE9-4094-BB17-24999C6118FC}) (Version: - ArcSoft)
AudioBox version 1.2 (HKLM\...\{554BB593-3543-4AEB-A192-2AC87EC3FF31}_is1) (Version: 1.2 - PreSonus)
Bonjour (HKLM\...\{6E3610B2-430D-4EB0-81E3-2B57E8B9DE8D}) (Version: 3.0.0.10 - Apple Inc.)
Canon CanoScan Toolbox 5.0 (HKLM-x32\...\CanoScan Toolbox 5.0) (Version: - )
Corel Applications (HKLM-x32\...\Corel Applications) (Version: - )
Corel Painter X (HKLM-x32\...\_{91CABF8F-A81C-4CB0-A1B0-D55B25F1B150}) (Version: - Corel Corporation)
Corel Painter X (x32 Version: 10.00 - Corel Corporation) Hidden
D3DX10 (x32 Version: 15.4.2368.0902 - Microsoft) Hidden
Energy Star (HKLM-x32\...\{FC0ADA4D-8FA5-4452-8AFF-F0A0BAC97EF7}) (Version: 1.0.9 - Hewlett-Packard Company)
Epson Print CD (HKLM-x32\...\{D16A31F9-276D-4968-A753-FFEAC56995D0}) (Version: 2.00.00 - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION)
EPSON Printer Software (HKLM\...\EPSON Printer and Utilities) (Version: - SEIKO EPSON Corporation)
Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 39.0.2171.95 - Google Inc.)
Google Update Helper (x32 Version: 1.3.24.15 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Hewlett-Packard ACLM.NET v1.2.2.3 (x32 Version: 1.00.0000 - Hewlett-Packard Company) Hidden
HP Customer Experience Enhancements (x32 Version: 6.0.1.8 - Hewlett-Packard) Hidden
HP MyRoom (HKLM-x32\...\{9C35EDE5-4B0F-45E7-A438-314BA889948E}) (Version: 9.0.0.0 - Hewlett-Packard Company)
HP Postscript Converter (Version: 4.0.4100 - Hewlett-Packard) Hidden
HP Quick Start (HKLM-x32\...\{574F0207-8E98-46CD-8F79-318348C98C46}) (Version: 1.0.4660.30220 - Hewlett-Packard)
HP Registration Service (HKLM\...\{D1E8F2D7-7794-4245-B286-87ED86C1893C}) (Version: 1.2.6263.4289 - Hewlett-Packard)
HP Support Assistant (HKLM-x32\...\{E35A3B13-78CD-4967-8AC8-AA9FDA693EDE}) (Version: 7.4.45.4 - Hewlett-Packard Company)
HP Support Information (HKLM-x32\...\{B2B7B1C8-7C8B-476C-BE2C-049731C55992}) (Version: 12.00.0000 - Hewlett-Packard)
HP Support Solutions Framework (HKLM-x32\...\{D2F04839-0AD0-4F06-A6B5-6DFF05E27B67}) (Version: 11.50.0019 - Hewlett-Packard Company)
HPDetect (HKLM-x32\...\{CCCDD476-98F9-4B06-91DB-23F27CEC3BE1}) (Version: 1.0.0.0 - HP)
Intel(R) Management Engine Components (HKLM-x32\...\{65153EA5-8B6E-43B6-857B-C6E4FC25798A}) (Version: 9.5.13.1706 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Processor Graphics (HKLM-x32\...\{F0E3AD40-2BBD-4360-9C76-B9AC9A5886EA}) (Version: 10.18.10.3621 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) SDK for OpenCL - CPU Only Runtime Package (HKLM-x32\...\{FCB3772C-B7D0-4933-B1A9-3707EBACC573}) (Version: 2.0.0.37149 - Intel Corporation)
Intel® Trusted Connect Service Client (Version: 1.28.487.1 - Intel Corporation) Hidden
Java 7 Update 72 (64-bit) (HKLM\...\{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F06417072FF}) (Version: 7.0.720 - Oracle)
Java 7 Update 72 (HKLM-x32\...\{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F03217072FF}) (Version: 7.0.720 - Oracle)
Java 8 Update 25 (64-bit) (HKLM\...\{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F86418025F0}) (Version: 8.0.250 - Oracle Corporation)
Java 8 Update 25 (HKLM-x32\...\{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83218025F0}) (Version: 8.0.250 - Oracle Corporation)
Java Auto Updater (x32 Version: 2.8.25.18 - Oracle Corporation) Hidden
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 2.0.4.1028 (HKLM-x32\...\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware_is1) (Version: 2.0.4.1028 - Malwarebytes Corporation)
Microsoft Application Error Reporting (Version: 12.0.6015.5000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office (HKLM-x32\...\{90150000-0138-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 15.0.4454.1510 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Silverlight (HKLM\...\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}) (Version: 5.1.31211.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (HKLM-x32\...\{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}) (Version: 3.1.0000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}) (Version: 8.0.61001 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (HKLM\...\{071c9b48-7c32-4621-a0ac-3f809523288f}) (Version: 8.0.56336 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (HKLM\...\{ad8a2fa1-06e7-4b0d-927d-6e54b3d31028}) (Version: 8.0.61000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM\...\{8220EEFE-38CD-377E-8595-13398D740ACE}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM\...\{5FCE6D76-F5DC-37AB-B2B8-22AB8CEDB1D4}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM-x32\...\{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM\...\{1D8E6291-B0D5-35EC-8441-6616F567A0F7}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM-x32\...\{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.51106 (HKLM-x32\...\{6e8f74e0-43bd-4dce-8477-6ff6828acc07}) (Version: 11.0.51106.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.51106 (HKLM-x32\...\{8e70e4e1-06d7-470b-9f74-a51bef21088e}) (Version: 11.0.51106.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Additional Runtime - 11.0.51106 (Version: 11.0.51106 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.51106 (Version: 11.0.51106 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Additional Runtime - 11.0.51106 (x32 Version: 11.0.51106 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.51106 (x32 Version: 11.0.51106 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Movie Maker (x32 Version: 16.4.3505.0912 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Mozilla Firefox 35.0 (x86 en-US) (HKLM-x32\...\Mozilla Firefox 35.0 (x86 en-US)) (Version: 35.0 - Mozilla)
Mozilla Maintenance Service (HKLM-x32\...\MozillaMaintenanceService) (Version: 34.0.5 - Mozilla)
MSVCRT (x32 Version: 15.4.2862.0708 - Microsoft) Hidden
MSVCRT110 (x32 Version: 16.4.1108.0727 - Microsoft) Hidden
MSVCRT110_amd64 (Version: 16.4.1109.0912 - Microsoft) Hidden
OpenOffice.org 3.0 (HKLM-x32\...\{F44DA61E-720D-4E79-871F-F6E628B33242}) (Version: 3.0.9379 - OpenOffice.org)
Photo Gallery (x32 Version: 16.4.3505.0912 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
PreSonus Studio One 2 (HKLM-x32\...\PreSonus Studio One 2) (Version: 2.6.3.27792 - PreSonus Audio Electronics)
Realtek Card Reader (HKLM-x32\...\{5BC2B5AB-80DE-4E83-B8CF-426902051D0A}) (Version: 6.2.9200.30164 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}) (Version: 6.0.1.7255 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Recovery Manager (x32 Version: 5.5.0.6208 - CyberLink Corp.) Hidden
VBA (2720) (x32 Version: 6.01.00.1234 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
VLC media player (HKLM-x32\...\VLC media player) (Version: 2.1.5 - VideoLAN)
Windows Live Communications Platform (x32 Version: 16.4.3505.0912 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Essentials (HKLM-x32\...\WinLiveSuite) (Version: 16.4.3505.0912 - Microsoft Corporation)
Windows Live Essentials (x32 Version: 16.4.3505.0912 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Installer (x32 Version: 16.4.3505.0912 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Photo Common (x32 Version: 16.4.3505.0912 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live PIMT Platform (x32 Version: 16.4.3505.0912 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live SOXE (x32 Version: 16.4.3505.0912 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live SOXE Definitions (x32 Version: 16.4.3505.0912 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live UX Platform (x32 Version: 16.4.3505.0912 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack (x32 Version: 16.4.3505.0912 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden

**** End of log ****


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Copy/Paste the following command:


```
regedit /e C:\Look.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Icons"
```
Press Enter.

You won't notice anything. However, it will have created a report on your C drive named *Look*. Attach that file to your next reply.


----------



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

I haven't had the shortcut symbol problem in the last 48 hours so,... even though I MIGHT be back with the same problem because, technology sometimes throws curves, I'm going to assume it's resolved. I thank you (_*again*_) for your assistance. If I run into any more trouble I'll definitely be back for your sage wisdom.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If it ever returns, please post the report from my previous post.

Good luck!


----------



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, I'm back with the same shortcut symbol problem. It doesn't happen NEARLY as much but, it is still happening. I did what you said about the 'look' report but, I'm not sure it went the way it was supposed to. This is all that was in the report: 
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Icons]

This shortcut problem is making me crazy. If I can still get some help with this, I intend to leave it "unsolved" longer than I have been. It's just that I've been so anxious to get rid of this problem that each little glimmer of hope makes me think, "YES!!! FINALLY!!!"


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What please are the icons that have been changed
for instance
Recycle bin
Computer
IE
etc


and does the change also effect icons you have set as shortcuts from programs you have installed.


----------



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

To Macboatmaster,
The answer to your question, _What please are the icons that have been changed
for instance
Recycle bin
Computer
IE
etc_

is; see the attached screen shot. It happens to all the icons that have a shortcut symbol in the lower left corner at the same time 
and they all change into the same thing which isn't the same every time. Usually the shortcut symbol 
just disappears.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go Control Panel
Personalisation
change desktop icons on left pane

Is the box - allow themes to change desktop icons checked if so - uncheck it
That normally does not effect other than the default system icons as you will see in the panel on that window
If you click the change icon you will find the icons that they are changing to in that selection and the one with two people for instance is the sharing icon.
Something has corrupted files that control this operation.

Also please open a cmd prompt with admin rights and type
sfc /scannow

press enter, does it report all files in order and no violations found
If not reboot and run it again, doing this ONCE more if it then reports problems

After the third run , reboot and go back to a cmd prompt with admin rights and run this cmd

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

If that reports health is restored
Reboot and run the system file check again please


----------



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

no, the 'allow themes to change desktop icons' is not checked. The only things checked are under desktop icons and they are 'computer' and 'recycle bin'.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

signing off please see my now expanded post
Please post result of the suggested cmds.


Cmd prompt with admin rights is right click Microsoft white symbol left taskbar and click
cmd prompt admin


----------



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

I got to admin. cmd prompt but, I don't believe you told me what commands to type. 
I have cousins etc., in the UK. My mother was born in Liverpool in 1923.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I did please see post 18


sfc /scannow 


and then if necessary


the Deployment Imaging Servicing cmd


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

danelliott said:


> Well, I'm back with the same shortcut symbol problem. It doesn't happen NEARLY as much but, it is still happening. I did what you said about the 'look' report but, I'm not sure it went the way it was supposed to. This is all that was in the report:
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Icons]
> ...


I don't have a Windows 8 computer to look at the registry myself. So, I can't be sure where the commands I'm looking for are located on your computer.


----------



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm still plagued by the weird problem of the shortcut symbol vanishing. It would probably change into other symbols, too if I let it go but, as soon as I see it's vanished I left click an open space on the desktop and tap F5 to get the normal shortcut symbol back. I got rid of CCleaner and Avast as suggested but, that didn't solve the problem. It's not happening quite as much but, it is still happening. Sometimes I feel like dropping this computer from my 14th. floor window!


----------



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know if it's a good idea to do so but, is there a way to let you see my register? Would that be helpful or is that a dangerous thing to do?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

so did you run the system file check and what was the result


----------



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm sorry but, could you please, tell me once again how to do the sfc? I'll post whatever you need me to post as soon as I can.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

as I said on post 18


----------



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm starting the first sfc scan now.


----------



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know if I'm doing this right because, it shows me what I've attached to this.


----------



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

I just got my computer back from 'Geeksquad' and found out "the 'short DST test' has failed". I don't know exactly what that means but, I know HP is sending me a replacement hard drive. I'm thinking, perhaps, after I get it switched out maybe the icon problem will go away. If that fixes it I'll post that news. I appreciate the suggestions I've gotten from you folks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers 
It means the drive has failed
Whether or not it will be possible to recovery any data when you have the new drive and this one is installed as an external connected usb remains to be seen


I would not hold your breath


----------



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, my hard drive failed the short DST test (_whatever that is_) so, I had to replace the hard drive. I saved the files, etc. from my old hard drive on my external drive. HP sent me a replacement drive. I thought a new C drive would solve the shortcut symbol problem but, it didn't. It's still happening so, it must have something to do *SPECIFICALLY* with some other part of my computer and ONLY mine. Still, it's hard to believe I'm the only one in the WORLD using win 8.1 on an HP desktop PC who has this problem. The Geeksquad techs who have remoted in tell me they've "*never seen this issue before*". They've told me, "*it's not normal*". I know it's not normal. It means there's something wrong with my computer and my problem is unique in the whole world! It's really starting to make me crazy! Am I being targeted by the government?... aliens?.... the Illuminati? Why can't anyone figure this out? Maybe I should try buying a new computer. Maybe a different brand?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

On the Start screen, type *Command*

A Command Prompt icon will appear.

Right-click it and then click *Run as Administrator*

At the prompt, type in the following (including the spaces), or simply copy/paste it:

*Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*

After running the command, 2 files will appear on your desktop:

*report.txt

repfiles.cab*

Please open the *report.txt* file in Notepad.

Copy-and-paste its entire contents here.

The *repfiles.cab* is only a backup file and can be ignored for the time being.


----------



## danelliott (Jan 13, 2015)

I had Geek-squad remote in. They may have fixed it. If not, I'll try what you said.
Thanks


----------

